# The western flyer  x 53s



## jungleterry (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello Everyone , thought I would up date are x53 family photo . Here's the sister x53 with her 3 younger brothers . Only looking for the oldest brother now from 53 .Thanks to all who has helped us get this far with our collection . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 22, 2015)

The girl is front and center, what a gentleman!


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh Yea i knew that ,ladies first.


----------



## larock65 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great collection!


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you very much ,we really like these.They have that unique style.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice herd Ya got there. Bright an shinny.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 23, 2015)

I've never seen that many X53's in one photo before! Lol

Now you need one of their cousins, the Murray Super Deluxe Fleetline!


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh Boy not sure i want that big of a family ,please tell me thats not for sale LOL .thx terry and tammy


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 23, 2015)

No, this one is a keeper. Lol


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 23, 2015)

Great , dodged a bullet then . Really like to find a 53 thru 55 x 53 . The painted fender version . That's a great bike too . Thx


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 24, 2015)

That is one awesome looking group! Very nice! Joe


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Joe , we appreciate that . Can't wait to have time to ride them .


----------



## Colby john (Aug 1, 2015)

Like your x53, I have rust colored version.what color are the grips


----------



## Ray (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice family!  I have an X-53 (1956) and it's my favorite!


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 15, 2015)

Can anyone help ID the year of the X53 I just picked up?.. Looks to be originally a black frame bike.. I have the serial #s but it seems these all had the same #s regardless of year? Any help would be much appreciated Thanks. Eddie


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 15, 2015)

IF the skip tooth chain ring AND chrome fenders are both original to this bike, it's a 55. That's the only year both of those features came on the X53, according to: http://www.nostalgic.net/1955-western-flyer-super-x-53
Probably black and red new.


----------



## JKT (Aug 15, 2015)

azhearseguy said:


> Can anyone help ID the year of the X53 I just picked up?.. Looks to be originally a black frame bike.. I have the serial #s but it seems these all had the same #s regardless of year? Any help would be much appreciated Thanks. Eddie
> 
> 
> View attachment 231585View attachment 231586View attachment 231587View attachment 231588View attachment 231589View attachment 231590




looks to have been changed around a bit but the MOS indicates a 1953 ... 1955 would be MOU


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 16, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> IF the skip tooth chain ring AND chrome fenders are both original to this bike, it's a 55. That's the only year both of those features came on the X53, according to: http://www.nostalgic.net/1955-western-flyer-super-x-53
> Probably black and red new.




Thanks...


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 16, 2015)

JKT said:


> looks to have been changed around a bit but the MOS indicates a 1953 ... 1955 would be MOU




This is where I'm confused. All my research suggests that S would indicate 1960, and 1953 would be a J according to the catalogs i have> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/200/1953-Murray-Bicycles-catalog#.VdBxUq2fCcw 

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.VdBxja2fCcw

But by 1960 they were into the Spaceflight bike styles..


----------



## JKT (Aug 16, 2015)

well what you have is a western flyer X53  not a Murray Fleetline... western flyer numbers were:

1953- MOS
1954-MOT
1955-MOU
1956-MOV or MOTV
1957-MOTW
1958-MOTX


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks. that's some great info...


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 27, 2015)

found most of the missing parts...


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 27, 2015)

What I want to know is what is that!!! that you have on the lift?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 29, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> What I want to know is what is that!!! that you have on the lift?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a Mini Model T


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 30, 2015)

That is extremely cool is it motorized or pedal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

